# Leonardo Barbosa: point guard of Brazil



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

I just found out some stats on this guy. He's averaging nearly 30 PPG and over 7 assists per game. NBAdraft.net has this guy as the first pick in the second round in 2004. His agent is planning on entering him in this year's draft. He's got to be a first rounder with those stats. He's also shooting 57% from the field this year.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He is a very good player, has a great size for his position (1.92 m) and he is relatively fast for his size. The kid is a good deffender and plays with intensity, but you have to understand that his numbers are inflated because his team (Bauru) is in the last place in the National Championship and 2 of their starters are injuried. 

Here is his profile in the NBADraft.net: http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/leandrobarbosa.htm


----------

